# Anyone used this company



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Oponeo selling tyres at decent price, but not a company i am familiar with, hence heading.

Keith


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought a spare winter tyre from them 18 months ago, all went very smoothly and the tyre was recently manufactured. I seem to remember they are in Poland.

Kev


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes I bought 4 Toyo HO9 winter tyres from them about a year ago.

Quick delivery and tyres only a couple of months old.

Happy to use them again.

Davy


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi

Yes I have used them twice. Michelin Aglis this Feb and car winter tyres last year. Both sets were only a few months old.

The holding company is Polish but they also have a uk web address.

There was a discussion recently in which Openeo was mentioned if you type openeo into search it will bring it up.

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never heard of them, but thanks for opening my eyes, looks like good prices.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Have just ordered two Michelin agilis alpin tyres yesterday from them,
Will let you know how quick they arrive,
And the age of the tyres, also does anyone know if it's a legal requirement to have winter tyres fitted to all wheels during winter in Europe or just the driven wheels with snow socks on the rear?
Sorry for slightly hijacking the thread 8O


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Just two days for the tyres to arrive from Germany at no charge to me,
Very impressed,
Both tyres are dated 07/14 so not been hanging around too long,
All in all a very satisfactory purchase, I will use them again,


----------

